# Super S7 Question



## flythetons (May 30, 2009)

You got alot of ski there. Unless your pointing coulours in AK I wouldn't go negative. 0 will probably work best for versatility.


----------



## lagoonia (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks. I actually demoed the regular 188's and thought the fronts were slappy, so I just figured the super would be better. I demoed a bunch of other skis like the Blizzard Answers that were stiffer and liked them. I have lost about 15 pounds too since demoing these skis. I am a little worried that I got too much ski, but I guess I will just have to up my wall sits sessions.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

the tail rocker is 15 mm over camber so a +x is the best option. with a 188 and that much tip and tail rocker it will ski like a 181 the metal will keep it from fluttering and give it ridgidy. so i would go on the line, maybe +2 if you are comming from 178's. the main reason for + the line was so ski racers could move up a few cm's in ski lenght and control them. after a season or half depending on stamina the remount back to the line, that is how it got started. now with tail rocker like lotus or hell bent you got to go way forward so you dont wheelie out at high speeds, it will also make the trees ski easyer but any more than +2 and the tails will be harder to release. fwiw 6cm-7.5 cm is the diferance between the line and ski center if you are not sure where to be and need bindings too, get the marker shizo it moves 6 cm in either direction, so long as the shop knows how to set the binding up right. mount it on the line and vola! 6cm forward or back. I would go no more than +2cm otherwise, though it will ski alot smaller than you think as far as too much ski, no way.... you'll be fine.


----------



## Treycr500 (Jun 8, 2010)

2 back feels balanced on my 195s. I don't ski switch.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey, could someone explain or point me to a website about skiing switch? Also, mounting information would be great too. I don't know much about mounting off center and why/when you would opt for it.

Thanks,
-hoj


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

You'll be fine at 0 or -2. I would answer that question by asking what do you want to do with them most? If you want to ski the everyday, which is good to go, then 0 would probably be great. If you'll seek out or wait for soft snow/pow, then -2 will be nice for the extra float and ability to stay a touch more forward landing things in the deep. 

I had my 195 mounted -1 for tele and liked them. Got a new warranty pair and was planning a -2 mount this time, but never got to drill them for this year. Either way, they are super fun and I'm sure you'll like them much better with the metal. Have fun.


----------



## lagoonia (Oct 21, 2004)

I ended up going with 0 and have 2 days on them now. A couple of comments for folks interested in this ski. I skied them all over he mountain on Saturday and Sunday because I wanted to see how they would perform in different conditions. We had about 6-8 inches at Breck up on T-bar. I was coming from a ski that was 88 underfoot and was super impressed with how versatile this ski was. I would of never thought that a ski like this could ski so many types of terrain (bumps, open bowls, ice and tightish trees) so well and easily. The main issue I found with mounting at 0 is its definitely a compromise and I had really purchased this ski to ride primarily in soft snow fast. When I had it up in horseshoe bowl it almost felt too turney. I felt like I was having to sit back a little in pow (still pretty easy though). Grant it visibility sucked on Saturday and I forgot my gloves on Sunday (I had the liners), so I stayed low on the mountain that day. With the poor visibility I didn't really open them up, but I could tell that having the bindings back a tad would of made the turn radius a little longer and powder skiing a little more effortless. 0 felt pretty forward, slightly odd and at the same time fun.

To make a long story short, if I had it to do over again I would mount them at -2, but I am going to ski them for a while at 0 before biting the bullet and moving them back. Perhaps after skiing on them for a few more days I will grow more accustomed to being a little more forward than I am used to. Overall this ski kills it and I had a blast skiing on them at 0. 

One other thing, anyone afraid of the the extra metal version of this ski should know that its very manageable. I think the little extra stiffness makes this ski way more fun.


----------

